# Dying Battery?



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Received my Cruze brand new off the factory line in August 2014. From what I remember, the starter seemed to turn the engine over rather quickly and the car started no problem. The engine itself continues to this day to start fine, but if it's been sitting for an extended period of time (sometimes I take the work truck home so it could be sitting unused at the shop for 48 hours at the most) the starter seems to turn slower and since it's been getting colder, it seems to struggle even further.

I have a power management system for my dashcam setup and it cuts power to the dashcam when the voltage drops below the configured 12V value. The camera system regularly turns off when the car is parked and almost always turns off when I open the door as power is being drawn from the interior lights and such. This was a slight issue last year but seems to be getting worse this year. Could the battery just be due for a recharge from an external source or is the battery going already? I drive about 40km to work and back 5 days a week, a few short trips typically on the weekend, not too much starting and stopping of the engine. I can get by with the dashcam system turning off as it stays on for most of my parking sessions, I only use it in parking mode when I'm parking in a public area or on the street which isn't often, however I don't want to get stuck somewhere with a dead battery if it is indeed in need of a replacement.

Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Battery lifespan is time......mileage means nothing. 
Typical battery life is between 3 to five years......you know where this is going.

Rob


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Just put a Sears DieHard Gold AGM in my car 2014 this morning. Was starting very slow last few days , has gotten colder this week. Sears checked it and it was borderline so i got a new one. $180, was the cheapest I could find. They seem to only be lasting 2 1/2 to 3 years. Make sure you check your neg battery cable, it could have a bad crimp. There is a recall on this cable.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Better to just replace than worry about being stranded.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Thinking back to previous threads about the battery... A low cost battery from Sears would be fine excepting that they just went bankrupt in Canada. Here’s the link to the closest Northstar battery for those of us in the Toronto area. Just noticed that they have a location in Vaughan. Used to be, the closest location was in Barrie.

http://webstore.totalbattery.com/NorthStar-NSB-AGM-94R-L4-p/nsb-agm-94r-(l4-h7).hem

Locations - Total Battery


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Thinking back to previous threads about the battery... A low cost battery from Sears would be fine excepting that they just went bankrupt in Canada. Here’s the link to the closest Northstar battery for those of us in the Toronto area. Just noticed that they have a location in Vaughan. Used to be, the closest location was in Barrie.
> 
> http://webstore.totalbattery.com/NorthStar-NSB-AGM-94R-L4-p/nsb-agm-94r-(l4-h7).hem
> 
> Locations - Total Battery


That’s probably a good battery but 348 in Canadian dollars for that battery seems pretty darn high. Doubt it will last much longer to justify to the cost. I guess that is $275 in USA dollars, not that much more.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...scussion/155881-factory-battery-replaced.html


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LiveTrash said:


> ...however I don't want to get stuck somewhere with a dead battery if it is indeed in need of a replacement.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks.


Had the same thoughts as you recently. 

I opted to replace my still-functioning ‘14 CTD factory ACDelco AGM battery last month (Oct). The date code was June 2014, car first went into service August 2014. So after 40 months on a “36-month” battery it was likely due. 

Went with the Deka (East Penn Mfg) Intimidator AGM. Local battery store had to special order it as they normally sell the cheaper sealed, maintenance-free batteries. I didn’t shop around so I’m sure at $262 (incl. tax) I paid premium but it was worth it just to drive up and have it done, no worries.

Immediately noticed much faster cranking. Also fewer revolutions required before ignition (not sure why, perhaps glow plugs warming up faster?). 

Would the original battery have lasted another few months or a year? Possibly. But why risk it? After over 3 years of service and reading stories of diesel battery issues, I figured I’d get the battery replacement done on my terms and at my convenience. 

With winter coming, it might be wise to pull the trigger now...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Robby said:


> Battery lifespan is time......mileage means nothing.
> Typical battery life is between 3 to five years......you know where this is going.
> 
> Rob


BAck in the old days. That don't seem to be the case anymore. 

My last car was a 97 cavalier. Had her for 7 years. The car before was a 94 grand am with the v6. Had that one for 8 years. I sold both cars with the same batteries that came with them. They were working just as good as the day I bought those cars. No need to replace either battery. In fact. I think my last battery purchase was about 25 years ago.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> Received my Cruze brand new off the factory line in August 2014. From what I remember, the starter seemed to turn the engine over rather quickly and the car started no problem. The engine itself continues to this day to start fine, but if it's been sitting for an extended period of time (sometimes I take the work truck home so it could be sitting unused at the shop for 48 hours at the most) the starter seems to turn slower and since it's been getting colder, it seems to struggle even further.
> 
> I have a power management system for my dashcam setup and it cuts power to the dashcam when the voltage drops below the configured 12V value. The camera system regularly turns off when the car is parked and almost always turns off when I open the door as power is being drawn from the interior lights and such. This was a slight issue last year but seems to be getting worse this year. Could the battery just be due for a recharge from an external source or is the battery going already? I drive about 40km to work and back 5 days a week, a few short trips typically on the weekend, not too much starting and stopping of the engine. I can get by with the dashcam system turning off as it stays on for most of my parking sessions, I only use it in parking mode when I'm parking in a public area or on the street which isn't often, however I don't want to get stuck somewhere with a dead battery if it is indeed in need of a replacement.
> 
> ...


I recommend replacing the battery. I've replaced one in my second 2015 Cruze, at about 45k miles. It wasn't dead, but was acting weak. A weak Battery can damage your starter and electronics. The original Battery was undersized, even less than the window sticker.. ironically the AC Delco Battery I purchased from Amazon was larger capacity.. I seem to recall it was a pretty good deal, and it's been in there about a year. I'll likely early replace the other car's battery soon as well. These newer cars are extremely demanding on batteries. They have more electrical load on the system, and the variable charging strategy means the battery is discharging more often, with periods of rapid charging to catch up. I don't think we'll see them last as long, generally, unless battery technology improves. Also I think there were quite a few marginal AGMs used on the CTDs from the factory. Many have had early battery failures. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006N91C2M/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Amazon : $229 USD

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'm off work tomorrow so I'll probably grab one and turn in my old battery. Anyone in Canada go to Canadian Tire for batteries? I imagine I would be able to get the battery I need (even if they need to order it in) without overpaying too much. Anyone recommend Walmart, or is a battery a battery, no matter where I get it, so long as I get the right type.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If you want the best battery value in Canada then forget Walmart, skip over CTC and go directly to Costco. 

But as previously mentioned if you want the best battery for a CTD then you'll have to pay for a NorthStar.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm off work tomorrow so I'll probably grab one and turn in my old battery. Anyone in Canada go to Canadian Tire for batteries? I imagine I would be able to get the battery I need (even if they need to order it in) without overpaying too much. Anyone recommend Walmart, or is a battery a battery, no matter where I get it, so long as I get the right type.


Last I checked Walmart didn't have the correct AGM for this car. It must be an AGM due to the charging strategy of the ECM/alternator system. Don't go cheap on a Battery, the most common component on any car to leave you stranded is the battery.. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

You need size 94R. I turned up no results at Walmart. I did find this, it looks like the AC Delco battery but cheaper. http://www.batterymart.com/p-9a94r-...3BYpHiz_jZmpmvkR3ZLZUE1MoI2QvhKkaAgWPEALw_wcB

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> I have a power management system for my dashcam setup and it cuts power to the dashcam when the voltage drops below the configured 12V value.


12.0V = 25% of charge. That system isn't doing your battery any favors. Besides leaving you with only 25% of the remaining capacity, each time it cycles, that more life off your battery. Keeping the battery at a partially discharged state leads to sulfate problems.

https://www.emarineinc.com/Batteries-Maintenance-101


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

if you add it to the cart, the price becomes about $316. At the exchange rate of 76¢, that's $240 USD. So I'd say that it wasn't to far out of line. Car parts in Canada are usually imported so whatever you buy, it has to be purchased in USD somewhere along the line from the factory to you.



IndyDiesel said:


> That’s probably a good battery but 348 in Canadian dollars for that battery seems pretty darn high. Doubt it will last much longer to justify to the cost. I guess that is $275 in USA dollars, not that much more.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NHRA said:


> Just put a Sears DieHard Gold AGM in my car 2014 this morning. Was starting very slow last few days , has gotten colder this week. Sears checked it and it was borderline so i got a new one. $180, was the cheapest I could find. They seem to only be lasting 2 1/2 to 3 years. Make sure you check your neg battery cable, it could have a bad crimp. There is a recall on this cable.





Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I went to my local shop and they put a tester on the battery. The results were that the battery is holding a charge fine and is charging properly. Increased electrical load on the system did not seem to have adverse effects. I suppose the slower crank speed isn't as bad as I figured it was. I'll keep an eye on it anyway...


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Every year around this time when outdoor temperatures are falling it seems like people comment about batteries and charging systems. Myself included. While I do have the 1.4L gasser, I believe similar charging theory is used for the diesel.

The cruze has such a complicated charging computer control based on outdoor temperatures, and the usage of the battery. I've found having a battery tender on the battery when the outdoor temperature falls is a good idea. Especially when the ambient temperature fluctuates around 32F or right around zero. 

I've pulled the factory battery 3 times and had it tested on the big Midronics 800 tester, and it tests out ok. But every year I grab the tender to top up the battery until daily temperatures remain below 32F, then it seems to be ok.

6 years, and the factory 2012 battery still tests at greater than 525CCA.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

carbon02 said:


> Every year around this time when outdoor temperatures are falling it seems like people comment about batteries and charging systems. Myself included.
> 
> The cruze has such a complicated charging computer control based on outdoor temperatures, and the usage of the battery. I've found having a battery tender on the battery when the outdoor temperature falls is a good idea. Especially when the ambient temperature fluctuates around 32F or right around zero.
> 
> ...


Different battery, different engine...different characteristics.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Buy the best battery you can afford if you're hanging onto the car. I bought this one last year with discounts at the time it was under $250 out the door. 

https://www.batteriesplus.com/batte.../cruze/2014/l4-2.0l-730cca-diesel/sli94ragmdp

5 year FULL replacement warranty.


----------

